# Holy fuck I hurt.



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Guys, please watch out for other riders around you. I was only on snow for a whopping thirty minutes for my second ride of the season before I got clipped by someone who wasn't paying attention. My back is now a big mess and I don't know when I can go back to riding/teaching. So please, be careful out there and watch out for others!! 

Alpine responsibility code #2.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow that blows big time bro..Being a geezer(32 yrs) I can relate..Huge fear I have is not being able to ride cause I got hurt early on.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I saw a kid pop of of a natural halfpipe/ bowl thing we have and do a 360 without looking. He landed on a little kid, maybe 5. Landed straight on his head. Didn't even stop until he got to the bottom and then hesitated to go back and see. The kid had to be mercy flighted.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

That sucks.

Seems like the biggest danger in snowboarding. I give people a wide birth and rarely get overtaken, but I do keep an ear out for people coming from behind. I also avoid weekends because the chances of a bump are much higher.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

ThunderChunky said:


> I saw a kid pop of of a natural halfpipe/ bowl thing we have and do a 360 without looking. He landed on a little kid, maybe 5. Landed straight on his head. Didn't even stop until he got to the bottom and then hesitated to go back and see. The kid had to be mercy flighted.


Hearing stuff like that makes me really angry. Do you have any more updates on the kid?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Feel better. Let us know what you find out if you go to the Dr. 

Fast recovery wishes & juju sent your way.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

i really hate how people dont understand that the downhill rider/skier has the right away..pisses me off. ive seen way to many close calls in my first two weeks of riding this seaon..its usually the gapers and other people of that sort that like to run other people down bcuz the only thing they know how to do is jump onto a box or go off a 5 foot kicker lol

ok rant over


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

No, unfortunately. I know he didn't die at least. He was out cold for about 10 minutes. I'm sure he was alright in the end, but still. There is a lot of that here. A few experienced and in the know riders here and the rest is ma an pa skiers and weekend warriors. Those few think they own the resort so they cut people off all the time in the park and do shit like I said above. BS


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Vibes for a speedy recovery.

I started using my own alpine responsibility code...being that I'm an old lecherous and treacherous fuck.

"Assume nothing and trust no one"


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> "Assume nothing and trust no one"


Alpine Code... That just applies to life in general!

Part of the reason I love the mountain I ride is that it's never that crowded and the terrain allows you to avoid people. I'm more worried about trees then people most of the day. Shit still happens though, I know it was a lot more a problem when I used to ride at Kirkwood (which isn't even that bad compared to places like Heavenly). Some skier-lady completely plowed my dad at Squaw Valley several years ago, luckily neither of them got very hurt.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I was boarding with a group of people a few years ago and we were like 3 wide down this one run cruising, last run of the day. I was on the ridge area where the right side of the run dipped off a little slope to a lower section. This guy went to carve up the slope towards the main part of the run and go back down but he lost control. I just see him rolling up the windows flying towards me and immediately carve hard out of the way. At 30MPH though by the time I noticed him flying through the air it was too late. Just after I start carving out of the way I get knocked out. Guess I slid face first down the run I woke up face in the snow disoriented. I sat for 30 seconds after just to regain my senses then hopped up and rode down. The next morning I couldn't get out of bed lol. I had my friend pull me out of bed then I limped to the lift line. I couldn't be mad at the other guy though for the accident. Yes he hit me but it happens and I was able to ride away. 

Last year I watched a skier go literally right across the back of someones board! The skier was still looking up hill and shooting across the whole run! Oh it was great at the bottom when the boarder came up to him. I was ready to ring the bell for a boxing match. If I'm with someone I know well we can ride close and not worry because we can read eachothers moves. Otherwise I leave plenty of space all around me and most importantly don't stop on the steeper part of a run and right in the middle like so many idiots do. There will be a slight ridge then it drops off, almost guaranteed to be some beginner laying there or sitting smack in the middle of your line. I started putting on the brake every time I come up to a steeper section where I can't see the drop because of this. Totally kills my flow though where I could be popping off and dropping in. For this reason alone is why I love black diamond runs. Yeah occasionally you get some lost goons but most of the time that run is yours to claim.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> I saw a kid pop of of a natural halfpipe/ bowl thing we have and do a 360 without looking. He landed on a little kid, maybe 5. Landed straight on his head. Didn't even stop until he got to the bottom and then hesitated to go back and see. The kid had to be mercy flighted.


That's really sad, he's lucky to be alive. I don't think that instructors stress to students enough that they need to LOOK and LOOK AGAIN. People who are reckless and just plow down the mountain without any regard to the well being of other people shouldn't be allowed to strap in.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

my first memorable instance of being taken out by a gaper was when i was probably 12 or 13. i was hitting a sidehit on a run and washed out the landing and slid out on by back. a split second after i landed some fucking gaper landed on my head. 

he didn't ride off the scene, because he was there when i woke up. he looked so scared - he thought he had killed me or something... apparently i was out for maybe a minute and was twitching and shit... ended up with my first concussion and that was about it.

he was the first gaper, but not the last. human idiots are definitely the most dangerous thing on the mountain. i feel safer in the backcountry these days.



gapers take note: if you crash into me i am going to punch you in the face.


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

In some ways it seems like there should be a better system so that speed demons can bomb a hill without having to worry about people less comfortable on steep terrain and high speeds. There are a few slopes on the mountains in lower PA that don't allow rentals; that is usually a safe bet but still have to be very aware and ready to come over any bump and there be some new or young rider sitting in the middle of the slope waiting for his friends


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Today on Seymour, I had to abort a run at a small jump at the bottom of Mushroom because there were 3 kids sitting right on the landing area. I guess being a mod is getting to me because I was actually quite polite about pointing out the problem with their choice of chill-location. Good thing too, because one of the kids pointed to another and said "he's injured". I look at the second kid and he's holding his wrist and literally shaking with pain. I said something brilliant like "holy shit" and went to get a liftie to call for first aid.

I don't know what had actually happened -- kid probably landed badly off the jump -- but in cases like that it's hard to be pissed.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

lethies91 said:


> In some ways it seems like there should be a better system so that speed demons can bomb a hill without having to worry about people less comfortable on steep terrain and high speeds. There are a few slopes on the mountains in lower PA that don't allow rentals; that is usually a safe bet but still have to be very aware and ready to come over any bump and there be some new or young rider sitting in the middle of the slope waiting for his friends


It's the speed demon's responsibility to be in control and avoid people - no matter the situation. I ride faster then most people so that I'm the one in the driver's seat and not someone else - the problem is when those type of people aren't in full control. Things like sitting in the middle of the run definitely peeve me off, but if I'm going to hall ass it's my responsibility to be able to avoid them. Everyone starts out as a gaper and you generally can't blame people for being new the sport. Try halling ass switch you will probably instantly remember this :laugh:


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Once, I had just arrived to the mountain. It was probably 9am, and it was my 2nd run down a lazy blue. I was just doing S turns down the hill when this skier decided to zip right by me. Unfortunately, I caught an edge... I didn't fall, but it caused me to delay the turn by a few feet, and the skier rammed right into the back of me.

I don't weight very much, so I went flying. I must of flew about 15 feet and them tumbled another 10. My left leg (which I guess took the brunt of the collision) was sore fore weeks, and I was limping. But.. fortunately, I could still snowboard! *knocks on wood*

Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

That sucks...hope you heal fast, boarderaholic. Ice and arnica really help. As do a good massage therapist and Chiro if you have them.

Stories like these are the reason I started wearing a helmet. I'm less concerned with the impact of my head during a fall of my own accord (been riding horses my entire life..fortunately my body knows how to fall, and I'm not reckless out there) but it's the impact from a crash, being taken out from above/behind that makes me uncomfortable.

Also why I'd rather ride weekdays than weekends. Being equidistant to both NYC and Philly, the places I normally ride are crazy busy weekends with a lot of beginners and the worst...the entitled sort.

Can't bring myself to listen to music when I ride because I'm always listening to what's behind me.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> Wow that blows big time bro..Being a geezer(32 yrs) I can relate..Huge fear I have is not being able to ride cause I got hurt early on.


I can relate to that (also 32), but at this rate you won't ever leave your apartment again.
I think the best cure is 50% optimism and 50% helmet / pads 

I also ride without music, it definitely helps me being more aware of my surroundings.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah helmet is a biggie! I used to say fuck it that's uncomfortable and cruise just wearing my beanie. Then when I saw some accidents on the mountain and how careless some people were I don't leave without it. I still find it uncomfortable compared to a beanie but it's knowing that if I crash or someone crashes into me I won't suffer as much head trauma lol. I've had more concussions in my life even wearing helmets than it is probably safe to have. When everyone in the ER knows your name when they see you... even a year later, you know then you have had way too many accidents lol. Oh the stuff I put my parents through. My brother and I at like 10 years old tried doing backflips off a kicker into a gully filled with rocks and trees... went to the ER. I was dared to snowboard off a cliff and land into the frozen creek below... can you guess what happened? lol I never learned to draw the line between stupidity and not backing down from a challenge.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I forgot about this story, but it's 100% true. Me and my two friends were sitting where two trails intersected, we could be easily seen by both runs. They weer both greens. We were at the top of the crossing of trails so we weren't in the way anyway. A boarder came hauling ass and ollie right over my friends head, we were sitting. It was pretty sick, but still have a little respect dude man bro guy.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> It's the speed demon's responsibility to be in control and avoid people - no matter the situation. I ride faster then most people so that I'm the one in the driver's seat and not someone else - the problem is when those type of people aren't in full control. Things like sitting in the middle of the run definitely peeve me off, but if I'm going to hall ass it's my responsibility to be able to avoid them. Everyone starts out as a gaper and you generally can't blame people for being new the sport. Try halling ass switch you will probably instantly remember this :laugh:


I agree with this. Sitting in the middle of a run is dumb, but its always the responsibility of the person coming from above to safely stop or avoid those below. I ride fast and I want to keep that speed in certain areas where I know it flattens out after. Still I will just kill my speed if there is even a chance that someone will be there (out of view) or someone that could potentially turn and be in my way.

I also ride without music because I can hear whats behind me and am just more aware in general. I also like the sound of my board on the snow, specially powder which is most of my riding.

Its often not total beginners but intermediates who think they are better than they are who are the most dangerous.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

hope you get well soon man,speedy recovery. i ride fast and listen to music but its not loud,cuz sometimes people talk to me on the lift so at least i can hear them and have a conversation.but in regards on riding fast,i slow down when i see kids up on the blue/black runs,beginners and even the ones i think MIGHT suddenly turn.so i just anticipate it and specially if i'm coming down a hill where i cannot see whats in front of me.i'm basically a defensive driver so i do the same while i'm snowboarding.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

*phew* Just a quick update. I went to the clinic and I have a strained lower back. So no heavy lifting and no snowboarding until the pain is manageable. I've scheduled an appt to go back in a couple weeks just to make sure nothing's imploded on itself.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Well, at least you're not missing out on much what with all of this dry cold weather. Hopefully you'll be feeling better by the time that La Nina bitch comes back from her cabana vacation.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

HoboMaster said:


> Well, at least you're not missing out on much what with all of this dry cold weather. Hopefully you'll be feeling better by the time that La Nina bitch comes back from her cabana vacation.


Haha. I am definitely not complaining. At the rate the weather is going, it's not even going to be cold. Just... brown. =[


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

sorry to read this.. i hope your injuries heal quick. 
with how COOL snowboarding and skiing are these days and the ever increasing population of riders at ski resorts, expect to see more and more collisions of this nature. I've been on both ends of the wreckage, not sure what feels worse wrecking someone else or getting wrecked? be careful out there!


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> No, unfortunately. I know he didn't die at least. He was out cold for about 10 minutes. I'm sure he was alright in the end, but still. There is a lot of that here. A few experienced and in the know riders here and the rest is ma an pa skiers and weekend warriors. Those few think they own the resort so they cut people off all the time in the park and do shit like I said above. BS


Lots of S.P.O.R.E.S or Stupid People On Rental Equipment! Not everyone that rents falls into this category, but I would say the %age is pretty high. These are also the dildos that constantly ride up and nudge the back of your board in the lift line.

Hope the kid is alright and gets back on the slopes soon!

Andy


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn that sucks Boarderaholic, hope you get better soon.

I was taken out on the bunny hill as a kid when I was a gaper. The guy who hit me was an experienced rider, he just decided that going mach 100 down a bunny hill was a good idea. I assume I turned in front of him while practising linking turns. The old bunny hill used to have a way to get on it from higher runs.
Anyways he hit me so hard it ripped my board off my bindings and destroyed one. Bruised the tendons in my wrists as well.

He felt really bad though, and he happened to have a board with the same bindings and fixed my board for me. Still to this day I am scared and cautious of people behind or above me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i assume that people are going to ski how they drive. and their kids are going to see how they drive and also do likewise. my dad drilled "head on a swivel" into my head driving, but everyday it seems like a good half the people out there think they are the only ones on the road or slope.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> i assume that people are going to ski how they drive. and their kids are going to see how they drive and also do likewise. my dad drilled "head on a swivel" into my head driving, but everyday it seems like a good half the people out there think they are the only ones on the road or slope.


I am usually one of the most cautious instructors on snow. Having been teaching for seven seasons, I have seen my fair share of people getting creamed. It is a scary, scary thing to watch.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

2 of the most common things in the universe: Hydrogen, and stupidity.

Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

From what everyone is saying it seems like there are way more bad collisions in the states than here in Japan.
It happens and collisions are not uncommon, but serious injury is pretty uncommon here.

I think people generally ride more within their limits here and are more polite and humble (of course this is a generalization but it holds true for the most part IMO). 
People are also much lighter on average which also helps reduce the impact of collisions. 

I have only seen 1 guy here going way too fast and way too close to people on purpose (for some inexplicable reason he thought risking his own and others lives was cool:thumbsdown. He was from the states visiting Japan:dunno:. 
I know this because I exchanged heated words with him. 

It would have literally been lethal had he hit someone, oh and he was on those silly little skies too.

I am not having a go at Americans either so don't get touchy, its probably just as bad in Europe.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Good to know there are no serious injuries. Get well soon The season is only just beginning, we hope....

Speaking of traffic, I live in Belgium right now, the 2nd most densely populated country in Europe after Holland. We have 11 million people crammed into a country just a little _smaller_ than West Virginia. I have seen people here pull some of the most bizarre moves in traffic, I just have to shake my head and let them go....I also hope I don't have to ever share a ski slope with the same person, but then again, I do my best to just keep my cool and eyes open. People probably get so stressed out because you spend half your day stuck in traffic jams, it's bad here.
When on the slopes, I have to adopt the same attitude, always be aware, and when I see that arsehole comming, I just let him go....and there are always aresholes, everywhere...sadly. Then again, no matter how careful you are.....well touch wood, the only injuries I have sustained so far were entirely self inflicted.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

dreampow said:


> From what everyone is saying it seems like there are way more bad collisions in the states than here in Japan.
> It happens and collisions are not uncommon, but serious injury is pretty uncommon here.
> 
> I think people generally ride more within their limits here and are more polite and humble (of course this is a generalization but it holds true for the most part IMO).
> ...


Big part of that is culture. Being polite and courteous is paramount to Japanese culture; they might be plotting your demise but on the outside they are as nice as pie. The arrogant "do whatever I want, fuck you" thing found prominently in American culture is almost entirely non-existent in Japanese. They avoid conflict and for the most part conflict and rudeness are discouraged.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> So glad to hear you are not seriously hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> People are stupid, discourteous and fucking oblivious. Just like when driving, always just assume the other guy is a fucking idiot; 90% of the time you will be right.



tis the season. Stay safe out there and remember.....people NEVER follow the other important rule, " look uphill before merging into a trail". This most often applies when stopped.

Literally, the worst possible people breaking this rule.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

i chipped my front tooth last year as some asshat hit me from the back, i then proceeded to catch an edge and smack my head on the snow… when i got up he was already gone… 

in all seriousness, if i knew what he looked like, i'd make sure to make him swallow his teeth for dinner… I was so pissed...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck borderaholic, hope you are on a speedy road to recovery.

I've had two decent collisions. Both were from people coming from above me at speed and they came off second best due to hitting a denser object. I still chuckle at the guy who, after we'd collided, was squatting over unable to breath and holding his ribs saying how "it was my fault and that he really really wanted to punch me". I guess what made it worse was my friend laughing and parroting the "below has right of way" rule.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Two seasons ago I was coasting, not speeding, just coasting down a blue groomer. I veer off a little bit to hit like a 15ft kicker, and some fucking skier intentionally zooms right infront of me. I didn't fall because of her, but I hit the jump off balance and was so pissed that I didn't spot my landing. I ended landing nose first, the board got stuck in the snow, and as a result of the impact nose first--my ankle completely blew out of its socket. I did not know this at the time.

I dug myself out and shot down the mountain looking for her (yes, it was a girl) and when I saw her I threw my snowboard at her. At this point I had a limp and missed, but I really wished I hadn't. I cursed, she ran back up the lift, and my girlfriend at the time was telling me to calm down. We go back up the lift and halfway through a run I couldnt ride anymore.

Went to the ER the next day, the left ankle (the ball, top half) completely gaped out in the x-ray. It wasn't a dislocate as it was still socketed in there, but man that thing gaped. Season was over for me after that. Ankle hasn't been the same, not to mention I had to cut my boot off the swelling got so big.

Fuck that shit, the snowboard makes a great weapon. Anyone does this to me again I'm lugging it at someones head.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Beschatten said:


> Two seasons ago I was coasting, not speeding, just coasting down a blue groomer. I veer off a little bit to hit like a 15ft kicker, and some fucking skier intentionally zooms right infront of me. I didn't fall because of her, but I hit the jump off balance and was so pissed that I didn't spot my landing. I ended landing nose first, the board got stuck in the snow, and as a result of the impact nose first--my ankle completely blew out of its socket. I did not know this at the time.
> 
> I dug myself out and shot down the mountain looking for her (yes, it was a girl) and when I saw her I threw my snowboard at her. At this point I had a limp and missed, but I really wished I hadn't. I cursed, she ran back up the lift, and my girlfriend at the time was telling me to calm down. We go back up the lift and halfway through a run I couldnt ride anymore.
> 
> ...



Damn dude,


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Beschatten said:


> Two seasons ago I was coasting, not speeding, just coasting down a blue groomer. I veer off a little bit to hit like a 15ft kicker, and some fucking skier intentionally zooms right infront of me. I didn't fall because of her, but I hit the jump off balance and was so pissed that I didn't spot my landing. I ended landing nose first, the board got stuck in the snow, and as a result of the impact nose first--my ankle completely blew out of its socket. I did not know this at the time.
> 
> I dug myself out and shot down the mountain looking for her (yes, it was a girl) and when I saw her I threw my snowboard at her. At this point I had a limp and missed, but I really wished I hadn't. I cursed, she ran back up the lift, and my girlfriend at the time was telling me to calm down. We go back up the lift and halfway through a run I couldnt ride anymore.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, violence towards a woman is cool :thumbsdown:


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Deviant said:


> Yeah man, violence towards a woman is cool :thumbsdown:


yeah, equalities a bitch huh....


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

fattrav said:


> yeah, equalities a bitch huh....


Well we only have one side of the story, maybe she was just a dumbass not paying attention. 99.999% of people are not out to hurt others they just act like dopes. Same as driving a car. People who get hit cycling or walking are hit by people that do not realise they are a weapon.


----------

